# Kaufberatung - erste Baitcaster



## PhilvanKamp (23. März 2020)

Hallo liebe Angelboard-Gemeinde!

Wie der Titel schon treffend beschreibt, bin ich auf der Suche nach meiner ersten Baitcaster-Kombo.
Gefischt wird ausschließlich in den Niederlanden an (kleineren) Flüssen (z.B. Berkel), Kanälen (Twente-Kanal) und an den berühmt berüchtigten Poldern. Hier geht die "Jagd" auf große Barsche, Zander und mittelgroße Hechte. Die Hechte die ich fange (sind noch nicht allzu viele) sind zwischen 50 bis 80 cm groß und das zeigt auch schon das Maximum der Zielfische auf.
Gefischt wird meist mit Wobblern zwischen 10-40 Gramm Wurfgewicht gesamt (mit Vorfach und Wirbel, etc.).

Da es mir an windigen Tagen jetzt öfters aufgefallen ist, dass präzise Würfe mit meinen normalen Spinnkombos doch eher Glückssache sind, soll es mal eine Baitcast werden.

Mein Budget für Rute und Rolle liegt zwischen 130€ bis maximal 170€. Ist es möglich hier was brauchbares zu finden? Zudem kommt die Rolle Kombo auch nicht soooo oft ans Wasser, da ich vielleicht 5-10 Mal im Jahr unterwegs bin.

Bei den Ruten ist mir ein bissche länger immer lieber als kürzer. Alles ab 2,10m wäre aber okay.

Würde mich sehr über Tipps und am besten sogar eigene Erfahrungsberichte freuen!


----------



## Lajos1 (23. März 2020)

Hallo,

hast Du schon mal mit einer Baitcaster geworfen?
Ich frage deshalb, weil dazu schon etwas mehr Feinmotorik notwendig ist, als beim Werfen mit einer Stationärrolle.
Ich rate Dir, wenn das möglich ist, erst mal von einem Bekannten mit einer Baitcast-Kombo das Werfen zu probieren, dann weisst Du, ob Dir das liegt. Ich habe schon einige wirklich gute Werfer mit der Stationärrolle kennengelernt, welche mit einer Baitcaster/Multi ihre Probleme bekamen.
Je stärker der Wind ist, desto weniger sind präzise Würfe möglich und hier spielt noch eher der verwendete Köder eine Rolle als die Angelrolle.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## PhilvanKamp (23. März 2020)

Hallo Lajos und danke für deine Antwort!

Ich schätze mich selber als feinmotorisch sehr präzise und lernfähig ein. Habe mir zudem viele viele Videos und Tutorials angeschaut.
Testen konnte ich es bisher nur einmal bei einem niederländischem Anglerkollegen, den ich bei einer Spinntour getroffen habe und wir ein bisschen ins Gespräch kamen (ich spreche fließend Niederländisch). Dieser war mit einer Baitcaster unterwegs und hat mir ein wenig gezeigt. Habe dann ein paar Würfe machen können, die zwar nicht sonderlich weit gingen (er sagte das man sich an weitere Weiten "ranarbeiten" müsste), aber ich habe kein Perücke geworfen.
Zudem bin ich absolut bereit "ein wenig" Übung zu investieren.

Leider sind meine Angelkollegen am Thema Baitcast so überhaupt nicht interessiert und für eine Spinntour kann man sie auch nur schwer motivieren. Deswegen fällt der Punkt "bei einem Kumpel/Kollegen ausprobieren" auch weg.
Aber für einen Versuch wäre es mir das Geld in jedem Fall wert. Sollte es so gar nichts für mich sein, dann finde ich sicherlich einen Interessierten bei eBay-Kleinanzeigen. Ein Verlust wäre mir egal, geht ja schließlich um den Spaß und nicht darum Gewinne zu erzielen... 

In diesem Sinne: Liebe Grüße zurück,

der Phil


----------



## Lajos1 (23. März 2020)

Hallo,

wenn Du sicher bist, dass Du da Spass daran hast, dann passt das schon. Ist ja auch schön und eine gewisse Herausforderung, das Werfen damit.
Zur Weite noch, da bleibt man immer ein bißchen hinter der, mit einer Stationärrolle zu erreichenden Weite zurück. Aber man kann, mit Übung schon 80-90% der Weite einer Stationärrolle erreichen. Sehr gute und geübte Werfer auch über 90 Prozent.
Zu einer Geräteauswahl kann ich Dir wenig sagen, meine Multis, samt den entsprechenden Ruten stammen noch aus den 1960ern und 1970ern, welche von mir noch ab und zu aus Nostalgiegründen gefischt werden. Gelernt habe ich das Werfen damit Anfang der 1960er in unserer Casting-Gruppe. Da gab es eine Disziplin (Multi-Skish) welche mit der Multirolle geworfen werden musste. Daher auch meine Erfahrung, dass da selbst gute Werfer mitunter ihre Probleme hatten und deutlich hinter den Ergebnissen mit der Stationärrolle blieben.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## thanatos (23. März 2020)

ja vor dem Problem stand ich auch schon - mal probieren - hab dann ganz günstig eine 
ABU Combo für ca 50,-€ ergattert , ja ich kann mit Achsrollen werfen war das erste was ich hatte
top Rute und die Rolle (Silver Max ) ist für Köder über 25 g ganz gut - aber was die schwierigen
Würfe wie unter einen Busch der nur 50 cm über dem Wasser freilässt trau ich mir nur mit 
`ner Stationärrolle oder Fliegenrute zu und so einige andere Kleinigkeiten .
Vielleicht ist es mit einer besseren Rolle anders aber um die 200,-€ ,dafür bin 
ich schon zu alt - nicht zu geizig .


----------



## Naish82 (23. März 2020)

Ich würde dir dringend raten dein Budget zu überdenken. Gerade Bei baitcastrollen sollte man nicht am falschen Ende sparen, sonst hast du da keine Freude mit. Ich Fische zwar schwerer als du, (wg50-130gr) aber hatte früher ne günstige Cardiff und viel Ärger/backslash usw.
Dann ne abu revo beast geholt und rundum glücklich.


----------



## trawar (23. März 2020)

Wenn man viel und wirklich viel Glück hat, kriegt man für das obere ende des Budget eine gebrauchte Combo mit der man weiter Angeln kann wenn es einem Spaß macht. Alles andere ist nicht Ratsam. Vielleicht schaust du mal Übersee im Land der aufgehenden Sonne, da kommst du mit dem Budget eventuell hin wenn der Zoll dir da nicht ein strich durch die Rechnung macht.


----------



## Pescador (23. März 2020)

Also bei deiner angestrebten Wurfgewichtsklasse von bis 40g ist das Werfen lernen nicht so schwierig und Perücken zu vermeiden ist auch schnell gelernt. Somit jenseits von UL gibt es preisgünstiges Gerät wie Sand am Meer. Ebenso massenhaft gebraucht bei Kleinanzeigen, weil viele Beginner wieder abspringen. Für den Anfang solltest du also mit deinem gesetzten Budget gut hinkommen.
Solltest du dich irgendwann mal für leichtes Baitcasting interessieren, dann wird es schon deutlich kostspieliger ...


----------



## glavoc (23. März 2020)

Hallo


PhilvanKamp schrieb:


> Gefischt wird meist mit Wobblern zwischen 10-40 Gramm Wurfgewicht gesamt (mit Vorfach und Wirbel, etc.).
> 
> Mein Budget für Rute und Rolle liegt zwischen 130€ bis maximal 170€.
> 
> Bei den Ruten ist mir ein bissche länger immer lieber als kürzer. Alles ab 2,10m wäre aber okay.


In dieser WG Klasse (10-40g) werfen eigentl. alle Lp (Lowprofile) Baitcaster problemlos. D.h. du kannst (fast) alle Rollen dafür hernehmen.. Wenn du deine Ruten mit der rechten Hand fischen tust, brauchst du eine Lefthand (LH). Daiwa schreibt diese mit einem L z.Bsp. 100HL. 100 ist dabei die Rollengröße, das H steht eventl. für Highgear und das L für "Kurbel auf der linken Seite" 

So welche Rolle nehmen? Je nach dem, was du günstig findest, würde ich eine in der 101 er bis 201 Größe mit einer 7,x : 1 Übersetzung nehmen..
Dazu eine 2,1m MH Rute (7-29g) und ferrtich 

ebay-Kleinanzeigen, Gebrauchtmärkte oder günstige Angebote absuchen.. mit deinem Budget haut das auf alle Fälle hin!

lg


----------



## Fruehling (23. März 2020)

Bei der Rolle würde ich auf zwei Dinge achten:
Vorhandene Magnetbremse und Markenrolle - was schon fast zwingend ABU oder Daiwa bedeutet.

Nimm eine Rute mit semiparabolischer oder besser noch parabolischer Aktion, denn damit wirft es sich mit der Multi deutlich angenehmer und backlashärmer, weil gleichmäßiger.


----------



## Pescador (23. März 2020)

Fruehling schrieb:


> ... Vorhandene Magnetbremse und Markenrolle - was schon fast zwingend ABU oder Daiwa bedeutet (...)


 Hallo? Das wäre doch sehr eng gefasst. Da lässt sich aber ruhigen Gewissens auch beispielsweise Shimano hinzufügen ...


----------



## Fruehling (23. März 2020)

Von Shimano gibt es innerhalb des Budgets mittlerweile was mit Magnetbremse?

Wußte ich nicht...


----------



## Pescador (23. März 2020)

Nein, mit Magnetbremse nicht. Sorry, hatte ich in deinem Post überlesen.
Halte ich aber auch nicht für unbedingt notwendig. 
Habe mir neulich mal eine Shimano Curado 71 gegönnt. Für 130 Euro nicht übel. Da lassen sich selbst leichtere Köder prima werfen.


----------



## glavoc (24. März 2020)

Fruehling schrieb:


> Von Shimano gibt es innerhalb des Budgets mittlerweile was mit Magnetbremse?
> 
> Wußte ich nicht...


innerhalb des Budgets nur im untersten Preisbereich (Bass Rise ca. 44 €).  Weiss gar nicht, ob die hier zu haben sind.. ist aber auch ein Plastebomber..
Wenn Shimano, dann tatsächlich die 71 Curado oder Citica, Casistas ...


----------



## MikeHawk (24. März 2020)

Um mal eine Handfeste Empfehlung abzugeben und auch dem "nur Teuer ist gut" Trend aus einem anderen Forum entgegen zu wirken.

Shimano Casitas (ca. 80€)

Ich fische die Rolle bereits 3 Jahre im Süß- und Salzwasser mit Gewichten von 7-50g. Die Rolle läuft wie am ersten Tag und wirft genauso weit wie meine anderen Rollen.

Ich habe einige BC's bis in die 400 € Klasse aber die Casitas fische ich am liebsten.

PS. Selbst wenn die Rolle Kaputt geht kann ich sie mir 3 mal neu kaufen bevor sich eine Bantam, Metanium blablub rentiert.
PPS. 2x im Jahr reinige und öle meine Rollen.


----------



## MikeHawk (24. März 2020)

@PhilvanKamp Ich fische die Rolle übrigens idR auh mit Wobbler auf Zander, missbrauche sie aber auch für alles andere, z.b. leichtes Hechtangeln.

Wenn du etwas mehr richtung Hecht gehen willst > Shimano Cardiff 201 (ebenfalls ca. 80€).
Dazu bestellst du dir für 20 € Carbon Bremsscheiben (Video zum austauschen gibts auf YT, ist aber auch super einfach)

Dann hast du eine Rolle die Jahre hält und sehr gutmütig ist - funktioniert dann im Bereich 40-120g.

LG


----------



## trawar (24. März 2020)

Hier gibt es auch ein günsitges Einsteiger Set mit Wurfgewicht: 15-45g .









						Set: Pro Max Combo PMAX-L/662M
					

<ul> <li>Ton Carbonblank leicht und ausbalanciert</li> <li>Edelstahlringe mit Titanium Oxide Einlage</li> <li>spezieller Abu Garcia Rollenhalter für besseren Kontakt zum Blank</li> <li>7 Edelstahlkugellager + 1 Rollenlager für sanften Lauf</




					www.gerlinger.de


----------



## Favory (24. März 2020)

glavoc schrieb:


> innerhalb des Budgets nur im untersten Preisbereich (Bass Rise ca. 44 €).  Weiss gar nicht, ob die hier zu haben sind.. ist aber auch ein Plastebomber..
> Wenn Shimano, dann tatsächlich die 71 Curado oder Citica, Casistas ...



Da möchte ich mich mal kurz dranhängen, da ich mir die Rollen auch schon angesehen habe.
Als Neuling im Bereich Baitcaster stellt sich mir dann immer die Frage nach der Größe / Robustheit.
Bei den Stationärrollen weiß ich, dass ich für meine Hechtangelei eine 4000er nehme, aber wie erkenne ich das bei Baitcastern ? Ich bin aktuell auf der Suche nach einer für Köder bis max. 140g.


----------



## MikeHawk (24. März 2020)

@Favory : Das ist oft gar nicht so leicht zu bestimmen und ist viel Erfahrungssache, man muss aber auch sagen das die BC's da nicht so empfindlich sind (UL mal ausgenommen)

Pers. empfehlen kann ich in dem Bereich die Calcutta 301 D.
Günstiger: Cardiff 301
Teurer: Calucutta Conquest 301
Low Profil: Tranx 301

Durch den schwedischen Pro/Video/Hecht hype gibt es aber generell viele Rollen in dem Bereich: Okuma, Abu Revo Toro etc.


----------



## Fruehling (24. März 2020)

trawar schrieb:


> Hier gibt es auch ein günsitges Einsteiger Set mit Wurfgewicht: 15-45g .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sehr genial!

Fische die (goldfarbenen) Vorgänger der Rolle seit zig Jahren an zig Ruten mit WG teils deutlich über 100 gr. und die Dinger laufen wie am ersten Tag. Das geschieht übrigens *trotz* mehrfach vorhandener STX und anderen, teils deutlich teureren Revos von ABU.

Die Dinger machen einfach Spaß und wenn schonmal ein Hecht im Drill aussteigt, kann man alles ohne Angst vor großen Verlusten in die Ecke feuern...


----------



## Favory (24. März 2020)

MikeHawk schrieb:


> @Favory : Das ist oft gar nicht so leicht zu bestimmen und ist viel Erfahrungssache, man muss aber auch sagen das die BC's da nicht so empfindlich sind (UL mal ausgenommen)
> 
> Pers. empfehlen kann ich in dem Bereich die Calcutta 301 D.
> Günstiger: Cardiff 301
> ...



Besten Dank für das schnelle Feedback.
Low profile wollte ich schon haben, sonst wären die Cardiff und Calcutta auch in die engere Wahl gekommen.
Tranx liegt, auch weil ich das Baitcast fischen erstmal ausprobieren möchte und die Grossköder vorallem im Urlaub in Schweden oder den Bodden nutzen möchte, etwas über dem Budget.
Die Revo Toro ist in der engeren Auswahl.
Hast du zufällig Erfahrung mit der Shimano SLX ? Preislich fürs testen interessant und würde optisch klasse zur Rute passen (wenn dies auch nur ein netter Nebeneffekt wäre).


----------



## trawar (24. März 2020)

Shimano SLX ist eine solide und top verarbeitete Rolle fürs Geld.
Ich Fische die DC version und kann mich nicht beschweren.


----------



## MikeHawk (24. März 2020)

Sorry, ich habe keine Erfahrungen damit. Bin generell ein Round Profile Fan.


----------



## PhilvanKamp (24. März 2020)

WOW! Vielen vielen Dank für die vielen und kontroversen Antworten!

Muss es deutlich teurer sein um etwas, den Anforderungen (erste und zum Ausprobieren) entsprechendes zu bekommen?
Ich habe mich bei Herstellern wie Daiwa, Abu Garcia und Shimano umgeschaut, und fast alle bieten seeehr günstige Modelle an (ab ca. 30-40€), aber auch welche die sich darüber bewegen (70-100€). Und in diesem "etwas höher als ganz billig"-Preissegment wollte ich eigentlich zuschlagen.

Hatte an die SLX-Reihe von Shimano gedacht, die Abu Garcia ProMax, Abu Garcia Revo X & SX, Abu Garcia Max Toro, Daiwa Megaforce - um nur mal ein paar Beispiele zu nennen. Gibt aber auch Anwärter von Quantum, Okuma (eine meiner Lieblingsmarken wenn es um Stationärrollen geht) und DAM.

Sind die denn alle so schlecht, als das die für meine Zwecke (Köder bis *maximal *30-40g) und für das gelegentliche Spinnangeln auf Barsche, Zander und mittlere Hechte zu schlecht, gar zu "zerbrechlich" sind?
Pflege ist kein großes Thema, da ich in der Hinsicht sehr pedantisch bin und meine Gerätschaften sehr pfleglich behandle und dementsprechend auch warte.

Und noch eine andere Frage: Was muss man investieren, um eine (Preis-/Leistungstechnisch) vernünftige Rute mit einem Wurfgewicht bis etwa 40g, Triggergriff, zwischen 2,10m und 2,40 länge und einer harten Aktion (bevorzuge es wegen der Köderführung) zu bekommen?


----------



## bic zip (24. März 2020)

Favory schrieb:


> Besten Dank für das schnelle Feedback.
> Low profile wollte ich schon haben, sonst wären die Cardiff und Calcutta auch in die engere Wahl gekommen.
> Tranx liegt, auch weil ich das Baitcast fischen erstmal ausprobieren möchte und die Grossköder vorallem im Urlaub in Schweden oder den Bodden nutzen möchte, etwas über dem Budget.
> Die Revo Toro ist in der engeren Auswahl.
> Hast du zufällig Erfahrung mit der Shimano SLX ? Preislich fürs testen interessant und würde optisch klasse zur Rute passen (wenn dies auch nur ein netter Nebeneffekt wäre).


SLX wird meist mit Ködergewichten von 10-50 Gramm beworben.
Könnte mit deinen angegebennen 140 Gramm leicht überfordert sein.

(ob die „Salzwasserfest“ (Stichword Bodden)
 ist weiß ich nicht, aber eher nicht)


----------



## glavoc (24. März 2020)

Hallo TE,


PhilvanKamp schrieb:


> Muss es deutlich teurer sein um etwas, den Anforderungen (erste und zum Ausprobieren) entsprechendes zu bekommen?
> 
> -> Nein, natürlich nicht!
> 
> ...



-> so ab knapp 40 € (gebraucht oder über aliexpress) bis zu 70€ hierzulande (Angebote) solltest du fündig werden. Dein Vorteil: relativ viele haben sich Einstiegskombos gekauft/geschenkt bekommen und wollen die wieder los werden, Händler wollen ihre Lager räumen.. fuchs dich rein & geh auf Schnäppchenjagd 

lg


----------



## bic zip (24. März 2020)

PhilvanKamp schrieb:


> WOW! Vielen vielen Dank für die vielen und kontroversen Antworten!
> 
> Muss es deutlich teurer sein um etwas, den Anforderungen (erste und zum Ausprobieren) entsprechendes zu bekommen?
> Ich habe mich bei Herstellern wie Daiwa, Abu Garcia und Shimano umgeschaut, und fast alle bieten seeehr günstige Modelle an (ab ca. 30-40€), aber auch welche die sich darüber bewegen (70-100€). Und in diesem "etwas höher als ganz billig"-Preissegment wollte ich eigentlich zuschlagen.
> ...



Die Länge der Rute kommt auch etwas auf die Angelmethode an.

Twitchbaits animierst du zB mit Rutenschlägen Richtung Wasseroberfläche.
Bei einer 2,40m Rute schlägst du dann die Spitze immer ins Wasser.

Dann suchst du eine Rute für „Alles“ Barsch,Zander und Hecht.
Ein 25 cm Barsch an einer Rute die auch einen mittleren Hecht bändigen soll, macht dann wahrscheinlich auch nicht soviel Spaß.

Also am Besten erstmal überlegen WIE man auf WAS fischen will.
Sonst gehst du Kompromisse ein, die dir den Spaß auf Dauer vermiesen.


----------



## Favory (24. März 2020)

bic zip schrieb:


> SLX wird meist mit Ködergewichten von 10-50 Gramm beworben.
> Könnte mit deinen angegebennen 140 Gramm leicht überfordert sein.
> 
> (ob die „Salzwasserfest“ (Stichword Bodden)
> ist weiß ich nicht, aber eher nicht)


Könnte evtl. an die Grenzen kommen beim Jerken oder dem großen PigShad. 
Danke für das Feedback.

Mit den normalen Statios hatte ich nach den Bodden glücklicherweise auch noch nie Probleme mit der Salzbelastung. Ein Mal gründlich mit Leitungswasser gespült und die laufen noch immer einwandfrei.


----------



## trawar (24. März 2020)

Als lange Uferrute für Zander und Hecht habe ich die hier, ist aber leider über deinem Budget.








						Fox Rage Terminator Shad Jigger Casting 240cm 15-50g - Spinnrute kaufe
					

Fox Rage Terminator Shad Jigger Casting 240cm 15-50g im Angelshop kaufen. Fox Rage Terminator Shad Jigger Casting 240cm 15-50g aus dem Spinnrute - Sortiment




					www.angelshop-sm.de
				




Ich schau mal was ich sonst so finde.

Hier wäre auch noch was aber aus China.

https://de.aliexpress.com/item/32720434290.html


----------



## PhilvanKamp (25. März 2020)

Danke nochmals an alle Kommentatoren! Wirklich super Tipps 

Habe mich als Rolle jetzt mal auf die Shimano SLX 151(Hg) festgelegt.
Hab mir einige Tests gelesen und Videos zu der Rolle angeschaut und die macht ja einen ganz guten Eindruck.
Zweite Wahl wäre die Abu Garcia REVO X Left LP - falls wer berechtigte Einwände gegen die Shimano hat/hätte.

Bei der Rute bin ich mir noch nicht ganz sicher. Habe gerade mehrere gefunden:

- Iron Claw High-V C-702MH 213 16-48g als günstigster Kandidat
- Savage Gear MPP2 7'3'' 221cm Trigger 20-60g - 2sec als wohl "schwerste" Rute
- Mitchell TRAXX R 212 10/40 MH CASTING als Mittelding
- DAM Cult-X Cast H 2.10M 10-42G das teurere Mittelding


Tipps, besser noch etwaige Erfahrungswerte, würden mich sehr freuen!

PS: Alles bei Angelplatz, weil ich da noch einen netten Gutschein habe


----------



## Blueser (25. März 2020)

Ich habe mir beim großen Fluss eine Lixada Rolle mit Magnetbremse für 30€ und beim örtlichen Händler eine Baitcast-Rute von Shakespeare mit 2,4m und 10-30g für 60€ geholt. Funktioniert super, ist für den Einstieg mehr als ausreichend.


----------



## Fruehling (25. März 2020)

Nimm die ABU - die Magnetbremse, Du weißt schon...


----------



## bic zip (25. März 2020)

33.31€ 58% OFF|SeaKnight Marke Falcon Serie Angelrute 1,98 M 2,1 M 2,4 M Spinning Casting Rod 2 Tipps M & ML M & MH 2 Abschnitte Angelrute MF Action|Angelruten|   - AliExpress
					

Smarter Shopping, Better Living!  Aliexpress.com




					de.aliexpress.com
				




Werfe noch die Seaknight Falcon Casting, 2,10 oder 2,40m ins Rennen, sind 2 Spitzen mit unterschiedlichen Wurfgewichten dabei.

SLX vielleicht einen Zwanziger drauflegen und die „XT“ Version holen, die hat zusätzlich noch die Feineinstellung von außen zugänglich.
Bei SLX musst du „dauernd“ die Sideplate öffnen.
(dauernd ist vielleicht übertrieben)
Dürfte auch beim etwaigem Wiederverkauf besser weggehen.

Nur so als Denkanstoß


----------



## PhilvanKamp (25. März 2020)

@bic zip 

Kennst Du die Rute/Ruten? Machen ja - zumindest rein optisch - schon einen sehr geilen Eindruck. Danke für den Tipp!


----------



## PhilvanKamp (25. März 2020)

Fruehling schrieb:


> Nimm die ABU - die Magnetbremse, Du weißt schon...



Also besser die Abu Garcia REVO X?
Mir ist der Gedanke auch schon gekommen, da viele den direkten Vergleich gemacht haben und hier wohl die Abu ein klein wenig besser abgeschnitten haben soll.
Deswegen weiß ich es jetzt auch nicht so super genau. Am Ende werfe ich eine Münze...


----------



## glavoc (25. März 2020)

Nimm die Shimano^^  Nein im Ernst, hier einmal die ausgeguckten Rollen:


----------



## fosiel (25. März 2020)

Ich hab mir vor ner Woche die Seaknight Falcon 7,2:1 und als Rute die Falcon 210cm Casting M-MH bestellt.
Für den preiswerter Einstieg ins BC überschaubar


----------



## bic zip (25. März 2020)

PhilvanKamp schrieb:


> @bic zip
> 
> Kennst Du die Rute/Ruten? Machen ja - zumindest rein optisch - schon einen sehr geilen Eindruck. Danke für den Tipp!



Leider nein


----------



## Lajos1 (26. März 2020)

PhilvanKamp schrieb:


> Und noch eine andere Frage: Was muss man investieren, um eine (Preis-/Leistungstechnisch) vernünftige Rute mit einem Wurfgewicht bis etwa 40g, Triggergriff, zwischen 2,10m und 2,40 länge und einer harten Aktion (bevorzuge es wegen der Köderführung) zu bekommen?



Hallo,

eine harte Aktion der Rute und eine Baitcaster passen, zumindest in der von Dir angegebenen Gewichstklasse, nicht so gut zusammen, da der Wurfablauf hier eher weich/steigernd ist. Auch verzeiht diese Rollenart einen Wurfehler nicht so leicht wie eine Stationärrolle.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## MikeHawk (26. März 2020)

Wichtig wäre noch, gerade fürs Wobblerangeln eine eher weichere Rute mit parabolischer Aktion zu wählen...sonst bekommst du noch einen Schüttelkrampf im Handgelenk.


----------



## PhilvanKamp (27. März 2020)

Hallo nochmals an alle!

Und nochmals vielen vielen Dank für die vielen sehr hilfreichen und kontroversen Kommentare. Hat echt Spaß gemacht alles zu lesen - tolle Community! 

Habe mir jetzt folgende Sachen bestellt:

- Shimano SLX 151 HG
- Abu Garcia Black Max (nur zum ausprobieren, und weil ich zwei Ruten bestellt habe)
- Savage Gear MPP2 221cm Trigger 20-60g
- und als zweite Rute die hier empfohlene Falcon Casting M-MH in 2,40m

Freue mich schon darauf den ganzen Kram zusammen zu basteln und auszuprobieren - wenn das auch wohl noch ein Weilchen dauern wird...


PS: Irgendwer noch Schnur-Empfehlungen? Habe auf meinen bisherigen Spinnruten oft die Spiderwire Stealth Code Red (wat ein Name...) gefischt und war soweit ganz zufrieden. Wäre das auch was für die Baitcaster?


----------



## MikeHawk (27. März 2020)

Du brauchst noch eine Schnur 

Als günstig und gut kann ich die Siglon 4x oder PowerPro empfehlen. Tragkraft um die 10kg. (Mit dickerer Schnur lässt sich leichter Werfen üben)


----------



## bic zip (27. März 2020)

Glückwunsch zum neuen Gerät

Shimano PowerPro in 0,15 wird oft empfohlen,soll gutmütig sein falls man mal Perrücken wirft.
Schau dir das Video an, da wird auch die SLX umfassend vorgestellt.

(Am besten den Barsch Alarm Kanal mal durchschauen,da gibt es viel Baitcaster Tipps)


----------



## trawar (27. März 2020)

Spiederwire Dura 4 aber Achtung nicht nach der Schnurdicke gehen sondern nach der Tragkraft.
Einer der besten Schnüre zum Einstieg, verdammt robust und lässt sich super werfen.
Dazu ist der Preis mit 0,03€ - 0,06€/lfm einfach unschlagbar.


----------



## Blueser (27. März 2020)

Ich bin auf der Suche nach einer geflochtenen Schnur mit ähnlichen Ansprüchen. Was haltet ihr von der Daiwa j-braid x4 in 0,17er Größe?


----------



## Fruehling (27. März 2020)

Habe mir vor ein paar Monaten mal diese Schnur zum Testen bestellt:

https://www.amazon.de/Reaction-Tackle-Geflochtene-Angelschnur-Fluoreszierendes/dp/B01NCW80F4/ref=sr_1_2?__mk_de_DE=%C3%85M%C3%85%C5%BD%C3%95%C3%91&dchild=1&keywords=Reaction+Tackle+Geflochtene+Angelschnur&qid=1585336735&sr=8-2

Sehr rund, sehr leise, sehr günstig, kaum Wasseraufnahme, kaum Farbeverlust, viele Tragkräfte, viele Farben.


----------



## Angler2097 (27. März 2020)

Blueser schrieb:


> Ich bin auf der Suche nach einer geflochtenen Schnur mit ähnlichen Ansprüchen. Was haltet ihr von der Daiwa j-braid x4 in 0,17er Größe?


Habe ich auch günstig bekommen in grün 0,25er. Bleicht superschnell aus und ist ziemlich rau. Bin da nicht so begeistert. Kann in anderen Farben und Durchmessern natürlich anders sein 
Power Pro find ich besser, günstig und bewährt.


----------



## Blueser (27. März 2020)

OK, danke. Glaube, ich werde die Power Pro in gelb und 0,15 nehmen. Hatte bis jetzt auf der BC und der Stationärrolle eine 0,18 er WFT Targetfish 8 Carp drauf. Sehr anfällig für Luftknoten, da sehr weich, ist ja auch nicht zum Spinnfischen gedacht. Vor allem nicht auf einer BC, aus Fehlern lernt man eben ...


----------



## PhilvanKamp (28. März 2020)

Kleiner Nachtrag:

Tja, aus der Rute von AliExpress ist leider nichts geworden...
Irgendwie wurde die Zahlung meiner Kreditkarte nicht akzeptiert. Sehr schade!

Habe jetzt dann noch schnell die bei Angelplatz die FOX RAGE Warrior 2 Zander Casting 210cm 10-30g nachgeordert. Eine Notlösung als eine wirkliche Alternative, aber irgendwann ist Budget auch eben mal zu ende...


----------



## Angler2097 (28. März 2020)

Blueser schrieb:


> OK, danke. Glaube, ich werde die Power Pro in gelb und 0,15 nehmen. Hatte bis jetzt auf der BC und der Stationärrolle eine 0,18 er WFT Targetfish 8 Carp drauf. Sehr anfällig für Luftknoten, da sehr weich, ist ja auch nicht zum Spinnfischen gedacht. Vor allem nicht auf einer BC, aus Fehlern lernt man eben ...


Perücken lassen sich bei der Power Pro auch wesentlich leichter "aufzwirbeln", als bei einer 8fachen. Die ist da relativ gutmütig, besonders in größeren Durchmessern.


----------



## Angler2097 (28. März 2020)

PhilvanKamp schrieb:


> Kleiner Nachtrag:
> 
> Tja, aus der Rute von AliExpress ist leider nichts geworden...
> Irgendwie wurde die Zahlung meiner Kreditkarte nicht akzeptiert. Sehr schade!
> ...


Will dir nicht zu nahe treten, habe aber in letzter Zeit einige Beschwerden über Angelplatz sowohl hier, als auch in einem anderen Angelforum gelesen. Gerade bei Artikeln die nicht grün markiert sind. 
Hoffe es passt dann alles und du hast dein Tackle bald im Einsatz.


----------



## bic zip (28. März 2020)

PhilvanKamp schrieb:


> Kleiner Nachtrag:
> 
> Tja, aus der Rute von AliExpress ist leider nichts geworden...
> Irgendwie wurde die Zahlung meiner Kreditkarte nicht akzeptiert. Sehr schade!
> ...



Was hast du denn als Versandland ausgewählt?
China und Spanien geht, Russland liefert nicht nach D.

Am Besten wählst du Spanien aus, ist zwar teurer als aus China, ist aber direkt verzollt/versteuert da Versand aus EU Land.

Ansonsten musst du mit etwas Pech selber zum Zoll fahren,die Einfuhrabgaben entrichten und dein Paket abholen.


----------



## Blueser (28. März 2020)

Angler2097 schrieb:


> Perücken lassen sich bei der Power Pro auch wesentlich leichter "aufzwirbeln", als bei einer 8fachen. Die ist da relativ gutmütig, besonders in größeren Durchmessern.


So, habe mir jetzt die Power Pro in gelb als 0,19er bestellt (0,15er war aus). 16,99€ für 150m inklusive Versand in der Bucht ...


----------



## PhilvanKamp (28. März 2020)

Angler2097 schrieb:


> Will dir nicht zu nahe treten, habe aber in letzter Zeit einige Beschwerden über Angelplatz sowohl hier, als auch in einem anderen Angelforum gelesen. Gerade bei Artikeln die nicht grün markiert sind.



Ich habe alles bei Angelplatz bestellt, weil ich noch zwei Gutscheine im Wert von 100€ Zuhause hatte. Zudem hatte ich die letzten Male keine Probleme mit der Bestellung bei Angelplatz. Zumindest als ich das letzte Mal vor zwei Jahren bestellt hatte ("zwischendurch" Papa geworden, da musste das Angeln hinten anstehen...).

Ich habe dort aber immer per Rechnung gekauft. Sollte also nicht alles kommen, oder nur teilweise, wird der Restbetrag dementsprechend auch nur teilweise (oder eben gar nicht) gezahlt. Hab also eigentlich kein wirkliches Risiko.




bic zip schrieb:


> Was hast du denn als Versandland ausgewählt?
> China und Spanien geht, Russland liefert nicht nach D.



Hatte auch aus Spanien bestellt, nur irgendwie wollten die meine (MasterCard) Kreditkarte nicht akzeptieren und haben die Zahlung rückgängig gemacht. Fun Fact: Überall anders funktioniert sie tadellos. Aber ist jetzt auch egal. Vielleicht probiere ich es noch einmal wenn ich mir mal einen PayPal-Account mache.


----------



## Riesenangler (29. März 2020)

Dann will ich mich hier einfach mal mit dranhängen, um nicht noch einmal eine selbe Frage zu eröffnen. 
Also ich fische mittelschwere Jerks bis 100 Gramm. Bisher habe ich die Shimano Cardiff 201 in verwendung. Aber jetzt muss was neues her. Eine brauchbare Lowprofilbaitcaster. Budget liegt bei erwa 250 bis 300 Tacken. Habt ihr da Ratschläge für mich. Wie immer Danke für euren Rat und immer stramme Leinen. Uuuuuund gaaaaaaaaaanz wichtig, bleibt gesund. Lg der Metzger.


----------



## MikeHawk (29. März 2020)

Shimano Tranx 201!


----------



## Tikey0815 (5. April 2020)

Na dann häng ich mich auf mal dran, hab mir bei Ali ja ne Fischband GH150 bestellt und mich mit ner Rechtshand vertan, die kann jetzt weg. Aber deshalb bin ich jetzt auf der Suche nach einer nun passenden Baitcaster, aber diesmal ohne wochenlang auf die Lieferung zu warten....
Deshalb meine Frage an den Threadersteller @PhilvanKamp , bist du mit der Shimano SLX zufrieden ? Ich möchte eine haben, wo ich von 7 bis sagen wir mal 80g alles werfen kann und die vom Handling einsteiger freundlich ist.


----------



## Naish82 (6. April 2020)

@Riesenangler ich werde mal die Abu revo beast ins Rennen. Bin selber von ner Cardiff 301 darauf umgestiegen, ist ein unterschied wie Tag und Nacht!


----------



## MikeHawk (6. April 2020)

7 - 80g wird wohl nicht gehen. Da bräuchtest du tatsächlich 2 Rollen


----------



## Tikey0815 (6. April 2020)

MikeHawk schrieb:


> 7 - 80g wird wohl nicht gehen. Da bräuchtest du tatsächlich 2 Rollen


War ja nur so ne ungefähre Vorstellung eines unwissenden    hab mir jetzt ne SLX DC HG gegönnt, bin schon echt gespannt


----------



## PhilvanKamp (7. April 2020)

@Tikey0815 

Würde Dir gerne mehr dazu sagen, aber leider kann ich noch nichts sagen, da meine Bestellung vom 27.03. leider noch nicht da ist...


----------



## GandRalf (7. April 2020)

Moin auch,



Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Na dann häng ich mich auf mal dran, hab mir bei Ali ja ne Fischband GH150 bestellt und mich mit ner Rechtshand vertan, die kann jetzt weg. Aber deshalb bin ich jetzt auf der Suche nach einer nun passenden Baitcaster, aber diesmal ohne wochenlang auf die Lieferung zu warten....
> Deshalb meine Frage an den Threadersteller @PhilvanKamp , bist du mit der Shimano SLX zufrieden ? Ich möchte eine haben, wo ich von 7 bis sagen wir mal 80g alles werfen kann und die vom Handling einsteiger freundlich ist.



Laut Spezifikation soll das mit einer Tatula SV TW gehen.
Habe die Rolle auf meiner MH (1oz.) Baitcaster. die 7gr. unten gehen ohne Probleme. -bei Einschränkungen in der weite gehen auch noch 5gr.; nach oben habe ich die Rolle aber noch nicht wirklich ausgereitzt.
Einsteigerfreundlich ist die auf alle Fälle.


----------



## PhilvanKamp (10. April 2020)

Seit gestern ist nun alles bei mir angekommen. Und was soll ich sagen? Ich bin immer wieder verblüfft, wie viel man eigentlich für (verhältnismäßig) wenig Geld bekommen kann!
Beide Ruten und beide Rollen machen einen sehr guten Eindruck. Die Ruten haben eine tolle Aktion. Die eine etwas härter (Savage Gear), die andere ein Mü weniger hart (FOX RAGE). Die Rollen laufen butterweich. Auch wenn ich noch keinen Unterschied zwischen der günstigen Abu Garcia und der teureren Shimano in Punkto Laufruhe bemerke. Bin gespannt wie sich beide bei den Trainingseinsätzen (große Nachbarwiese, es wird mit 20-30g Bleien geübt) und dann am Wasser schlagen.

Bisher kann ich aber natürlich noch nichts 100%ig stichhaltiges sagen...


----------



## PhilvanKamp (20. Mai 2020)

*Nachtrag und kleines Zwischenfazit:*

Nach jetzt dreimaligen Einsätzen am Wasser, begeistern mich meine neuen Kombos! Baitcasten macht einfach nur Laune!
Meine Kombos sehen (auch in der Zusammenstellung) nun so aus:

- Savage Gear MPP2 221cm 20-60g *+* Abu Garcia Black Max
- FOX RAGE Warrior 2 Pike Casting 225cm 20-80g *+* Kastking Spartacus Plus
- FOX RAGE Warrior 2 Zander Casting 210cm 10-30g *+* Shimano SLX 151Hg

Auf allen Rollen ist die Dura 4 von SpiderWire. Auf der Abu Garcia und der Shimano in 0,14mm und auf der Kastking in 0,17mm.

Alle lassen sich wirklich durch die Bank super werfen. Habe aber alle noch einmal komplett aufgeschraubt und geschmiert, weil bei den ersten Wurfversuchen sich das ein oder andere "Kratzgeräusch" bemerkbar gemacht hat. Nichts Wildes, aber mache ich bei meinen Statios auch so. Baitcaster sind aber gefühlt ein wenig einfacher zu warten, da der Vorgang gradliniger scheint.

Die Shimano ist wohl die beste für leichtere Gewichte. Selbst ich als Anfänger konnte nach kurzer Zeit schon weniger als 10g gut platziert und weit werfen. Kleinstes Gewicht waren bisher 7g, drunter geht vielleicht noch was, aber dann müssen die Bedingungen auch wirklich perfekt sein um an gute Wurfweiten zu kommen.

Zum Werfen und Werfen lernen:
Keiner muss sich davor Angst machen. Vorher ein wenig schlau machen und vielleicht keinen tauben Daumen haben hilft ungemein. Ich habe nach einer Stunde Üben und kaum nennenswerten Perücken schon die Spulenbremse aufgedreht und die Fliehkraft-/Magnetbremse runter geregelt. 40-50m Wurfweite waren sehr schnell drin. Richtig platziertes Werfen bedarf ein wenig mehr Übung, geht aber auch fix. Je weiter UND präziser es werden soll, desto schwieriger wirds. Auf 20-30m trifft man aber schon kleinste Ziele innerhalb eines Tages (ein paar Stunden Übung).

Fazit für mich bisher:
Es macht einfach nur Laune! Momentan tristen meine Statios ein kleines Mauerblümchen-Dasein, da sie einfach nicht so viel Spaß machen. Na ja, vielleicht bis auf meine UL-Kombo, aber wirkliches UL (5g und weniger) ist mit Baitcastern auch echt schwierig...
Wer Bock drauf hat, soll also bloß keine Angst haben. Es ist wirklich nicht so schwer und das bisschen Übung ist den Mehrwert an Spaß und Präzision echt wert!


----------



## sdroste (21. Mai 2020)

Danke für den tollen Bericht. Ich habe mir vorgestern meine Combo bestellt. Da ich leider Linkshänder bin und kein von mir gefragter Händler oder Onlineshop mir eine Linkshänder Rolle (Also eine Rechtshänder Rolle  für Baitcaster ( sprich nach Shimano Nomenklatur die 0 am Ende )  bestellen wollte habe ich mir eine in Japan geordert. nun warte ich sehnsüchtig auf das Paket bzw. die Zollinformation. Hoffe das alles bis zum 01.06 bei mir eintrifft.


----------

